# [SOLVED] Help On OverClocking My CPU and Ram!?!?!



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, i am kinda new at this kinda of overclocking on a PC. 

i am hoping to be able to overclock my CPU and Ram to a safe but high speed. i was wondering if anyone could take some time and tell me a step by step detailed instruction on how to do this according to my PC Specs. 

Thanks

Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP2
*CPU*
*AMD Phenom II X4 920* 
Deneb 45nm Technology
*Clocked at Stock, 2.8GHz*
*RAM*
*3.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 400MHz* (6-6-6-18)


Motherboard
MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 785GTM-E45 (MS-7549) (CPU 1)	


Graphics
X223W ([email protected])
512MB Radeon X1950 Pro (Sapphire/PCPartner)
Radeon X1950 Pro Secondary (Sapphire/PCPartner)
CrossFire Enabled


Hard Drives
313GB Hitachi Hitachi HDT721032SLA380 ATA Device (SATA)	

Thanks for the Help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help On OverClocking My CPU and Ram!?!?!*

Read the guid in this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html 

You most likely wont get far as you have a low quality motherboard, if your using the stock cooler you need to change it to a better one.

And you havent told us about your psu which is very important when overclocking because if its a generic one it wont take kindly to having to output more power


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Help On OverClocking My CPU and Ram!?!?!*



greenbrucelee said:


> Read the guid in this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
> 
> You most likely wont get far as you have a low quality motherboard, if your using the stock cooler you need to change it to a better one.
> 
> And you havent told us about your psu which is very important when overclocking because if its a generic one it wont take kindly to having to output more power



Thanks for the Help/Advice, Mostly appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help On OverClocking My CPU and Ram!?!?!*

please tell us your psu info


----------

